# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si te arrihet deri ne Universitetin e Harvardit?

## fighterme

Nese dikush ka qene ne Harvard, a mund te me japin instruksione si te mberrihet deri atje?

----------


## loneeagle

kerkesat jane teper te larta jo kushdo mund te shkoj ka dy menyra

1. te plotesosh te gjithe kerkesat edhe te kesh pak fat

2. te besh dhurime marramendese per universitetin ketu behet fjale me miliona dollare

per kushtet qe kerkohen te plotesosh shko ne google ose ne faqen zyrtare. gjithashtu ne fb ke nje faqe per shqiptaret qe kane shkuar ose shkojne atje ndoshta te ndihmojne. eshte teper e veshtire good luck!

sa per presidentin nuk e meritonte te shkonte por shkoj se si nuk e di trump nuk e lane te thonte me teper  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Dmth sipas mendimit tend star star stars , ky universitet na qeka vetem per borgjezet apo jo?

----------


## Sofi _

Fighterme, 

Une s'kam qene ne Harvard, por po te punosh shume e jesh i perkushtuar e po t'i permbushesh te gjitha kerkesat (qe ata i nenvizojne e i gjen ke faqja e tyre), dhe te aplikosh ne menyre te sakte duke plotesuar afatet, nuk ka perse te mos shkosh ne shkollen qe do. 

Kuptohet dhe aty ka ca gjera politike, si me thene, e ceshtje paresh, po keto egzistojne kudo ne bote e ne cdo universitet. 

Hajt suksese  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fighterme

> kerkesat jane teper te larta jo kushdo mund te shkoj ka dy menyra
> 
> 1. te plotesosh te gjithe kerkesat edhe te kesh pak fat
> 
> 2. te besh dhurime marramendese per universitetin ketu behet fjale me miliona dollare
> 
> per kushtet qe kerkohen te plotesosh shko ne google ose ne faqen zyrtare. gjithashtu ne fb ke nje faqe per shqiptaret qe kane shkuar ose shkojne atje ndoshta te ndihmojne. eshte teper e veshtire good luck!
> 
> sa per presidentin nuk e meritonte te shkonte por shkoj se si nuk e di trump nuk e lane te thonte me teper



Me cfare fjalesh ta kerkoj ne fb per shqiptaret qe kane shkuar atje?

----------

